# Dew Claw..To Remove or Not to Remove



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well agility people are pro dew claw as they feel it helps them with their movement.
As a pet owner I don't like them - they tend to get caught on things and are a bitch to trim the nail on, get snagged on the brush etc. 
But I am wondering if it would be a more extensive surgery/ possibly have complications with nerves/tendons in an older dog ? If it was going to be done, I might seek out a veterinary surgeon rather then a general practitioner, just to make sure that there are no complications...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Is there a toe with it? Does it lie close to his body or stick out? Jose` has dew claws but they never posed a problem, as they are very flat against his foot and rather small. 

I would not insist that he takes it off, but rather, get another opinion from another vet. I'm sure he has his reasons...like Tiny suggested...there might be other considerations when done at this stage or in this particular situation.

Good luck. I hope all goes well with the neutering and that you get good information about the dew claw.


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

I had never seen a dew claw intact either until I rescued my pups. Bonnie's are removed, but Clyde's are intact (and his tail is natural as well, so weird to see a poodle with a long curly tail!). They don't bother him at all, and they don't get caught on anything for as long as I've had them (about 6 months now). Trimming them at our groomer's is the same as trimming the rest of his nails (they go often enough that I don't have to trim myself in between groomings). And I've never had any issues brushing his legs. Doesn't seem to bother him a bit! Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm anti dew claw. I've groomed too many dogs who's dewclaws have grown out, curled, and grown back into the leg. I've even seen pictures where it's grown back into the toe, kept going, and came out the other side. I've seen fault dew claw removals where just a nail starts growing out of the skin instead of the toe that's obviously not there. Normally these are flimsy and have abnormal growth.

Without having all the bones there since the toe itself isn't growing, just the nail, I don't see how it'll be difficult to remove personally? Though if you don't want to remove it, my guess is that it'll just be this weak little gross nail that grows straight. They're normally thin and just kinda flop around.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Both mine have theirs. They never bother us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

So I checked out the nail earlier - it's long - probably needs to be clipped.. But it is weird - if you hold it and move it about it sort of just flops around and appears to be growing out of the pad itself....is that normal? Here is a photo of what I am seeing - sorry his coat is long - I tried to move as much fur away as possible...










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

and if its long please understand I just found out it was there from my groomer recently & she was timid about touching it because she said "its weird - not a typical dew claw" - whatever that means... I have no qualms plucking his ears with hemostats, but nail trims I pay to get done...one wrong clip, a yelp from my spoo & that was the first & last time I did a nail....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Both of my toys look like that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

The only difference is that I can see the quick. I can't see quick in your photo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with fluffy, dew claws are the devil... Unless it would make my dog lame or something I would have it removed. That is weird.. I looks like it growing out of the leg and kit an actual toe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

PoodlePaws said:


> The only difference is that I can see the quick. I can't see quick in your photo.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The dew claws were done as a pup @ 2-3 days old but apparently the entire root didn't make it out - this is the only paw where it resurfaced.. I'm just hoping they can remove it being there is no quick to be seen <-- hope that, that, means it can be removed as there is no major blood flow/nerves to it & is deemed pretty much useless & removal isn't as drastic as the Internet makes it sound to be "pretty much amputating the toe at that age"

note to self - do not google every damn thing...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When you remove them at 2 days it is just cartilage, as they grow it hardens. I understand they have to remove bone when they are older and it can be a very painful recovery. Now yours will be interesting because it was partially removed at 2 days...so if the bone is gone, it may not be too bad. I think your vet is going to have to look at it and see just what is there and then you will have to decide if the pain is worth it.

My chihuahua's both have theirs and there has never been a problem. My pug Moe (R.I.P.) had them removed, yet she managed to rip off a regular toe nail and almost had to have the toe amputated.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!!! I will let you know how I make out - off to the vet shortly....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Well Polo is now at the vet - kinda breaks your heart when they go to take him back and he puts the breaks on and is looking at you like "no mom don't leave!" Ugh.... 

Anyway spoke to the vet... He feels that the one dew claw was just missed entirely being the way it is structurally etc....he said that at this point it is cosmetic being it is the only one in tact, but agreed that with certain activities the nail can pose an issue....the removal is not a major thing to do - it'll be wrapped for a week or so, antibiotics are needed & he needs to be gentle with the leg that he doesn't eat the stitches.... So I chose to have it removed... I am constantly hitting it when I brush him & since he is going under anesthesia for the neuter might as well just get this done now... My fear was that if I didn't do it & by chance he ripped in down the road to the point where surgery was needed - just do it now to avoid that & the need for anesthesia again... I'll be bringing Polo home tomorrow & will post a pic of his new look....

Side note - I love his coat length right now - kind of saddened that his leg will be shaved - but it's hair and will grow back 

THANK YOU to everyone who responded - I love this forum and greatly appreciate and value everyone's feedback!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Neuter & dew claw removal - done... Here polo is at home - just picked him up. You can see there is soreness with the dew claw removal as he favors that paw - but that will subside... He hates the e collar but will need to get used to it. If I am watching him I don't leave it on, but when no eyes are on him - he will wear it...tough paws Polo... His notes said that he did "unbelievably awesome". I caught 2 times trying to go after his neuter site - he knows "leave it" and obeys that....







xoxo
Polo & Nicole 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

So far he ate a little - took his antibiotics etc... Tried to have him lay down on his bed in the family room - that lasted all of 30 seconds because this is where he wanted to be - walked right in, laid down and is just resting










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Glad to hear that it went well!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm glad he is doing well too. It's funny how different everyone is about the nesters.. My mini was surgically inseminated for her first litter.. Same steps taken as a spay just don't remove anything.. Well she moaned and barely wanted to move.. My toy was spayed at 8yrs and she acted pretty normal. She showed no obvious signs of discomfort thankfully. Hopefully he will have a swift recovery!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

